# liquid aromasin?



## reaper998 (Jun 7, 2013)

Does anyone carry liquid aromasin that is good quality?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 8, 2013)

Purchase Peptides


----------



## Machmood (Jun 8, 2013)

Exemestane seems sketchy to me . Sme sites sell 30ml for 70$, the one mentioned above 37$. Seems a wide price range not saying anything is fake, just a wide price range


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 8, 2013)

Plenty of verified blood work on this forum and throughout the Internet on our $37 offering.



Machmood said:


> Exemestane seems sketchy to me . Sme sites sell 30ml for 70$, the one mentioned above 37$. Seems a wide price range not saying anything is fake, just a wide price range


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm using the Purchase Peptides Aromasin at the moment and its obviously correct.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 12, 2013)

I have used cem for a LONG time without a single issue. I know they are legit all the time so I dont even "shop around"anymore. That never ended well anyway-eventually I got burned trying to save a few bucks.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 13, 2013)

I use CEM's AI's alot.  used the dex, stane letro, all work well. but for me I rec and use the letro at a low dose and it works well for me on cycle with only 0.6mg eod, even 0.25mg eod on lighter cycles has kept my E2 in normal. So I love letro for that ! A bottle lasts me forever!
using the Letro now at a low dose and just about to come off and be on hrt for a while.  might run a pep cycle in there unno.
anyway, we got a lot of good sponsors here, I am sure you will be happy.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 26, 2013)

I hae used cem's stane and dex. Both are excellent, i especially like the stane once i started dosing it properly.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have been using exemstane as my ai for years. should I try something diff why does some people use letro some exstane some dex you would think one would be the best and that what everybody would use everbody wants the best. have all ways wondered about this .


----------



## Z82 (Jul 1, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> I have been using exemstane as my ai for years. should I try something diff why does some people use letro some exstane some dex you would think one would be the best and that what everybody would use everbody wants the best. have all ways wondered about this .



Adex is good on cycle and hadling large doses but has a rebound effect when you stop thats why guys like asin in their pct.

Letro is great for smashing e2 quickly for instances where it had gotten out of control.

Aromasin imo is the best all around on cycle and pct but some dont respond as well as others.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jul 2, 2013)

Cem


----------

